# Giveaway Team SC



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

This is crazy! $400 bought this.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=130227029465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Marz said:


> This is crazy! $400 bought this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=130227029465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


Marz,
nice score, where have you been?


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, not my score. I just thought it was such a low price for a legendary bike. I am amazed at what s/h frames fetch on ebay.

Still waiting on a 2006 Centaur bb from Totalcycling for the SA MXL. After three weeks of waiting for that an other items they email after I'd paid them saying still waiting for stock to arrive. Very bad service in my book.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Marz said:


> Sorry, not my score. I just thought it was such a low price for a legendary bike. I am amazed at what s/h frames fetch on ebay.
> 
> Still waiting on a 2006 Centaur bb from Totalcycling for the SA MXL. After three weeks of waiting for that an other items they email after I'd paid them saying still waiting for stock to arrive. Very bad service in my book.


Marz,
When I waited tables in a restaurant for a living, I told customers, " how can you complain about the service when there isn't any." It was an ice breaker, and for the moment, worked well to get the job done.

Regarding to waiting for specific stock to arrive, I can feel your pain without mentioning further details

I'm looking forward to reading your comments positive or negative regarding the Legendary MXL,. Personally, I feel it lives up to its name and beyond. I hope you experience the same thoughts and feelings, excluding the weight of the frame and fork.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i was considering bidding on that, but two things threw me off: when i asked for measurements, he gave me -to confirm SIZE: 53, Seat Tube (C-C) 54cm, Top Tube (C-C) 55cm. 

since when does a 53 bike have a 54 ST and a 55 TT? 

i also think it was used more than i'd want a used frame to be. pictures always tell a much rosier story. it was 1 size too large any way. 

do you think that was a good price?


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

r_mutt, it would have been perfect for you if it was your size at that price. For $400? I'd say as a race bike, you wouldn't suffer financially if you crashed it.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

Marz said:


> r_mutt, it would have been perfect for you if it was your size at that price. For $400? I'd say as a race bike, you wouldn't suffer financially if you crashed it.



arrrg! i'm hoping that it was indeed a 55 TT length- about 1-2 cm too large for me- that way, i don't feel so badly about not bidding on it. yes, it's true, i was looking at the bike as a racebike. 

what a great price though, but it was just a hair too big, and i'm done with buying bikes that are not exactly my size- especially for a race bike. 



:thumbsup:


----------

